# Rapido 700FF Motorhome



## sandalwood

Has anyone bought a Rapido 700FF with the drop down bed. Is it automatic, and can you review it for me please. Getting ready for next year

Callly


----------



## carol

We would be interested as well. We hope to see one at Dusseldorf

Carol


----------



## TheColeses

Hi, 

We've got one. Took delivery in April and have so far spent 27 nights away. Extremely pleased with it - will post more tomorrow, as it's a bit late tonight. I don't think it's available with automatic gearbox, but may be wrong.


----------



## carol

I would like to know what headroom there is in drop down bed. I believe Martin at Wokingham said it was elec. What sort of power does that take out of the batteries?

Carol


----------



## sandalwood

Hi Carol

not much power to drop down bed - bed drops in four positions, even at first height you do not feel 'shut in' . HAve seen this one and the room in it is fantastic. It does come in automatic. Highbrisge motorhomes have one you can see, however, the electric mechanism is broken!!!! Lewis is nice chap and will wind bed down manually. We are awaiting prices for 2012 - Stowmarket are only doing it to order!! No cash in UK. Lowest position is 42 inches from floor to top of bed. Great little mh but expensive.

Cally


----------



## geraldandannie

Ooo, I know which one you mean now. Here's some piccies:

http://www.highbridgecaravans.co.uk/showAllImages.php?PATH=images/motorhomes/new/514/400/

This looked interesting to us too.

Gerald


----------



## carol

I would like the headroom, the height between mattress and ceiling - not too worried about to top of mattress. Is there a ladder

The brochure pics are useless as apparently it wasn't finished properly when it was photographed.... great?


----------



## sandalwood

Hi

Yes there is a ladder and the bed has four positions. Highbridge says in lowest position from floor to top of mattresxs 42 ins.

The ceiling height you have in lowest position is approx 3ft 6 ins.

( 2ft 6 plus thickness of mattress and base) and lots and lots of room when bed up. We intend old man sleep below and I sleep on top (off bed - not him!!!)

Cally


----------



## carol

Thanks for that. We shall take a look at it, as it is 5.99m

Carol


----------



## geraldandannie

What about storage? I see the narrow, vertical locker at the rear, but what about storage for chairs, tables and the like?

Gerald


----------



## carol

Gerald one of my concerns too we do have roll up table and chairs but don't use these. 

What was needed was a locker belie rear bathroom

Carol


----------



## sandalwood

Hi

Although the side locker looks small - it can take quite a lot of storage. table/chairs etc. We are now looking at Rapido 776f as this lovely old girl is not ready till Feb 2012, and really needs loads of cash. Wish me luck

Cally


----------



## JIMY

Hi
We have 776ff new in march, have been out in dixie about 40 nights and to Narbonne and back and are very pleased. If you would like more detail please ask
Jim


----------



## TheColeses

Hi again,

I'll post the link to some photos attempting to show storage options etc.

http://www.pbase.com/aitch/rapido700ff

There is plenty of room for clothes for two people in the wardrobe and cupboards in the washroom. The tall outside locker won't take the type of chairs that fold flat - we have a roll-up table and two of the "umbrella-type" chairs with solid arms and that all fits fine.

The kitchen cupboard space takes all we need it to and the large fridge/freezer is brilliant.

The gas locker takes two 13kg bottles - or two 6kg plus filler hose cassette etc.

The separate shower is not huge but my partner is just over 6ft and 13st and can shower comfortably.

We haven't used the bed you make up beneath the drop-down bed so can't comment on that. However, there is no under-seat storage other than a cupboard that will take shoes and the levelling blocks and I'm not sure where there'd be room to store the bedding for that (bottom of the wardrobe, perhaps). The drop-down bed will go all the way up with the duvet on it, but not with 4 pillows (which we store in two large cushion covers), so you wouldn't be able to store the bedding there.

With the drop-down bed set to give 23" headroom, there is headroom of 21" inches on the bed below at the head and foot (because of the cupboards at either end) - more in the centre.

Our criteria for this van was a 6m van with "all in one piece" bed which still included lounging space. This fits the bill and we honestly couldn't be more pleased with it. It drives like all the other Fiat vans and we watch the speedo to make sure neither has more turns than the other 

Yes, it is quite expensive but we feel that the build-quality is excellent and it's well worth the money.

We looked at the Burstner Ixeo Time 585 but due to the fact that the bed doesn't come down anything like as far as the Rapido it was a non-starter. As it's only used as a two-berth, with the bed at it's lowest position, we've dispensed with the ladder and use a collapsible stool to get in and out of bed.

Anything I've overlooked feel free to ask


----------



## Koppersbeat

Carol,

Have you considered the Rapido A class 903 which has a fixed bed over a good size garage and a drop down double all in 5.99m.

We have had ours just 18months from new and is still under warranty.
Our dealer in France says they are completely sold out everywhere until the new ones next April.

He has sold 16 this year.

Due to a change of circumstances we are selling ours going back to the slightly bigger Rapido at 6.49m.

Ours comes with auto satellite,solar panel,sog,alarm,rear view camera,oven,gas low,fiamma locks etc.etc.

We have been offered a good p/ex price but will probably advertise in UK first.

Helen


----------



## sandalwood

Hi Great post - thanks: Good idea to get rid of ladder - wife has difficulty. Please would you tell me (if poss) width - height and length. We are looking at a 776f similar to 700ff and in great condition. To wait for 700ff or take 776 now! Dilemma. How do you get on with Fiat engines, any problems???

MAny thanks again - I could email you to talk but motorhome facts tell me I would give my email to the world!!! Not clever enough on pc to block that.

Thanks again

Cally :lol:


----------



## sandalwood

Terrific, just the chap.

We were looking at 700ff - v expensive and cannot take delivery till Feb 32012, however a nice 776F has come into view, which we are very keen on. Automatic as well which pleases wife. Any wrinkles you can mention - also does it 'wallow'. Wife is bit worried about width of vehicle, however that may pass as she gets used to it.

Looks great, never had a Fiat, this MH looks a cracker and dealer seems a good guy.

Cally

Going to have a drive at 4pm today - wish us luck.

Any details would be appreciated.


----------



## TheColeses

Hi Cally,

Dimensions of 700FF: width 2.35m height 2.90 length 5.99
Dimensions of 776F: width 2.35m height 2.90 length 6.99

The width is pretty much standard for any coachbuilt - only PVCs will be considerably narrower. For me, the length was very important - I've had several 6m vans and know you can almost always find somewhere to park it, even in towns.

Regarding Fiats, you will get the occasional problem van of any make, but in our experience they are easy and comfortable to drive and we have no complaints. 

The drive is very stable, suspension-wise and a dream to drive - I don't think your wife would have any problem with it (but I'm not keen on automatics). 

I'll PM you and give you my email address.

Good luck with the test drive!


----------



## sandalwood

Great thanks - apologies how do I access this pm thing for your e-mail???


The 776 sure looks good to me!!!

Cally


----------



## JIMY

Ours drives really well no wallowing and are usually at about 3400kg
we did the paper upgrade to 3700kg, it is manual 6 speed.
Enjoy test drive and report back
Jim


----------



## sandalwood

Hi Jim

Tks for info - we have just bought the 776, a couple of questions please: my wife has a slight disability and finds getting up on to the bed a little difficult - any ideas. Also preparsation area in kitchen limited - any ideas??? We are hoping to take it to France later this year, neither one of us rides bikes and are wondering if we can park in villages. Also we have been horrified by 'thugs' stealing the catalytic (?) converter. Highbridge have had a lot stolen and now weld theirs on!!! Any problems in that direction? Thanks in advance

Cally


----------



## sandalwood

Test drive - great, wife drove as I have broken foot!!!. We have bought - however still very nervous about height especially with Camos Dome. Also slightly concerned re parking in UK and France. But - here goes, take delivery in 3 weeks and we are off! Only problem is wife finds difficulty in getting onto bed (slight disability) may have to have a kitchen step or make something foo stand on. Othersisw all s set to go.

Regards

Caly


----------



## JIMY

Hi Cally
Congratulations, am sure you wont regret it. We dont have touble getting onto fixed bed bed but a step at the bottom of fridge should be quite simple. I am alittle worried that camos will take you over three metres we have a dish- shouldnt be a problem as long as you know your height. We dont cook a lot and have an outside bbq. You can use table for preparation or place a board on the bed. Parking we did not have any problems in France -they seem to want people in the villages rather than lock them out, even if "square" parking is unsuitable there is provision very close by. In England? we dont often go into towns but have parked in centres of both Shaftesbury and Sherborne. Where is Highgate? Presumably the cat problem applies to all vehicles and we cant do much about it.
Oh and you should have a trigger shower for outside shower which fits on inside unit.
good luck
jim


----------



## sandalwood

Many tks for info - our dealer suggestwed a dome as the best satellite dish to have - looking at other posts it would appear that we must not go under bridge that is not 11ft!!! However, what do you dop if you cannpot get under and cannot reverse! Tricky. A step may well do for the wife and we also do not do too much cooking inside. We have not sorted cooking yet, but daughter bought us a slow cooker. Cook overnight whilst asleep, and heat up later. I shall be preparing veg at the table I think, I do obey my orders. Many thanks.

Cally


----------



## mearsy

*Rapido 700ff*

We picked our 700ff up from Wokingham in May....had awning, rev camera, tv and ariel, bike rack fitted...we had ordered at Birmingham show.

We think the van is great....bed v comfy and plenty of headroom...we keep duvet and 2 pillows on the bed and store other pillows over the cab doors. Have taken out the ladder and use a folding step.....leg up to sofa and up you go!!!!

The lounge is large and plenty big enough for the two of us...there is lots of storage, we pack 2 x chairs, table, hoses, electric cable, levelling blocks, toolkit, awning straps, 10l watering can in the garage.....

Hope this helps...


----------



## sandalwood

*Re: Rapido 700ff*

Hi

We wanted a 700FF automatic but orders were not available until 2012. We bought Rapido 776FF and thought that if it was toooooo big for us to handle we could always change for700FF and if we win lottery. Have heard really good repoerts re the 700FF but as we are getting on and like to sleep apart for a good nights sleep, were not too sure about the beds. Other half says if bed low enough for me to get into (sligh disability problem) lower bed would squash him!!!!! We wish we could just have agood look at one. Highbrisge has one (broken) and no other dealer withiin striking distance of Wokingham has one yet. Wokingham Rapido may get one in later on in the year. We are taking delivery of our biiiiiig baby Aug 1st. Wish us luck

Cally
:lol:


----------



## sandalwood

Jim

Just found you arfte much searching. Would you be good enough to post one of those pm things? so I may e-mail you directly. I am told if I give you my e-mail - hundreds would know it. If you read my post today you will realise I have HUGE payload problem and would like to chat with you!!! We are newbies and do not want to buy the wrong van and get into trouble with weights. Also new to this forum so how would I get your e-mail (if you are kind enoigh to giveit) thanks again

Newbies

Cally


----------

